# Playoff Predictions



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

This is really turning out to be some great matchups in second round and beyond. Im wondering what you guys are predicting. 
This is what I have: 

Pistons over Nets in 6
Pacers over Miami in 5

Pistons over Pacers in 7 

Minny over Sac in 6
LA over SA in 7

LA over Minny in 5

LA over Pistons in 6


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Nets over Pistons in 7
Pacers over Miami in 5

Pacers over Nets in 6


Minnesota over Sacto in 7
Spurs over Lakers in 6

Spurs over Minnesota in 6


Spurs over Pacers in 6


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Indy beats Miami, Detroit beats Indy.

Spurs beat Lakers, Minny beats Spurs.

Minny beats Detroit.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Despite my predictions, I should add that the extremely tiny non-Knick part of my heart wants to see KG holding that trophy since our guys won't be.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Indy beats Miami, Detroit beats Indy.
> 
> Spurs beat Lakers, Minny beats Spurs.
> ...


Taking a break from studying (just finished the SATs but have AP Euro on Friday ><). Those are EXACTLY MY PICKS!    Haha, I have the exact same picks as Oak.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Taking a break from studying (just finished the SATs but have AP Euro on Friday ><). Those are EXACTLY MY PICKS!    Haha, I have the exact same picks as Oak.


Does that make you special? Want a cookie?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> 
> 
> Does that make you special? Want a cookie?


What the heck? Did I imply that it made me special? All I said was that I had the same picks as Oakley, what did I say which made you think I wanted to be special. Is it now a crime to have the same picks as someone?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck? Did I imply that it made me special? All I said was that I had the same picks as Oakley, what did I say which made you think I wanted to be special. Is it now a crime to have the same picks as someone?


Why moved from the states to taiwan? Why taking a SAT test? U think you are smart enough to make it to Havard, MIT?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

those are also my picks. i want Minnesota to win it all.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Pistons over Nets in 6
Pacers over Miami in 5

Pistons over Pacers in 7


Minnesota over Sacto in 7

Spurs over Lakers in 6

Wolves over Spurs in 7


Wolves over Pistons in 7


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Why moved from the states to taiwan? Why taking a SAT test? U think you are smart enough to make it to Havard, MIT?


Why move to Taiwan from the states? It's because I had to because of my parents' jobs. Why take the SATs? I happen to be at a Bilingual school and I am learning both English and Chinese at the same time. My school is kind of a mix between American and Taiwanese teaching styles, hence the name "National Experimental High School." Do I think I am smart enough to go to Harvard or MIT? No I do not think so, but I think that I have a chance to get into an Ivy. My older sister happens to go to Harvard, for your information, and she was at the same HS I am in now. I am no way close to being as smart and hardworking as she is, but I do think that I have a chance at going to an elite college in the US, so I take the SATs. In fact, everyone in my school takes the SATs and nearly everyone has fluent English (fluent being defined as having no accent at all). 

Maybe I am overacting. Maybe the posts have no sarcasm or ill will at all. And if I am wrong, I am very sorry, but I just want to know why I am being questioned when all I wanted to say were who my picks were.

My picks more specifically: 

Spurs over Lakers in 6
T-Wolves over Kings in 6
Pacers over Hornets/Heat in 4
Pistons over Nets in 7

T-Wolves over Spurs in 7
Pistons over Pacers in 6

T-Wolves over Pistons in 5


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Maybe I am overacting. Maybe the posts have no sarcasm or ill will at all. And if I am wrong, I am very sorry, but I just want to know why I am being questioned when all I wanted to say were who my picks were


dont listen to those numnuts...you study your asss off,do well on the SATs and get into an ivy league school..then you will see who has the last laugh:yes:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

dracono3, like me you made the mistake of not editing your words to the lowest comon denominator of literal interpretation. As such someone could possibly think you were interested that your seven picks were the same as mine, rather than amused that they were the same as anybody's. As such you appeared to show an affinity for me at a time my popularity is very low because I'm not in utter dispair and blaming it all on Isiah. For your mistake you may now have all your life choices subject to interrogation and derision.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> For your mistake you may now have all your life choices subject to interrogation and derision.


LOL..verry funny......I hope I never suffer the same fate the 2 of you have


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> dracono3, like me you made the mistake of not editing your words to the lowest comon denominator of literal interpretation. As such someone could possibly think you were interested that your seven picks were the same as mine, rather than amused that they were the same as anybody's. As such you appeared to show an affinity for me at a time my popularity is very low because I'm not in utter dispair and blaming it all on Isiah. For your mistake you may now have all your life choices subject to interrogation and derision.


Haha...I get it now. Whatever, lets just talk basketball.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

so far i am just loving watching the nets and lakers get their tushies spanked


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Man,after watching the Net debacle last night,you realise

A) What a terrible coach Wilkens is:no: 
B) How unathletic the Knicks are:no: 

I would happily put up the bail money for Eddie Griffin.....
We need some run/jump athletes


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

GIVE ME COOKIE!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> GIVE ME COOKIE!


Cookie,if you are who i think you are,when did you develop a sense of humor???

you are likeable and very amusing....did you have an epiphany??


----------

